# لماذا يكره المصريون الحرية؟



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

*ملحوظة 1: هذا الموضوع عن المصريين بالأخص...لكنه بالتأكيد يصف شعوباً اخرى مجاورة....انا فقط اتحدث عما اعايشه بنفسي

* ملحوظة 2:  هذا الموضوع ﻻ يحاول تجميل الكلمات...إن كنت ﻻ تقبل نقد المصريين وترى انهم اعظم شعوب الارض ولن تقبل اي كلمة عليهم...من فضلك ﻻ تتابع القراءة


"لماذا يكره المصريون الحرية"
نعم...العنوان صحيح...انت ما غلطتش وانت بتقراه....

الاغلبية الساحقة من المصريين...مش بس خايفين يدفعوا تمن الحرية....او حتى شايفينها حاجة كويسة..

ﻷ .. معظم المصريين اللي شفتهم في حياتي *بيكرهوا*...ايوة *بيكرهوا* الحرية....


كم مرة سمعت الجمل دي؟

"تغور الحرية لو هتبوظ الأخلاق" - "الحرية ﻻزم تخضع للتقاليد" - "احنا مجتمع شرقي" - "الاخلاق اهم من الحرية" - "هم الشباب بتوع الحرية دول عايزين ايه؟ خربوا البلد مش يسيبونا نشوف حالنا" ؟


*1- حرية التعبير: المصريين يفضلون الصمت الإجباري على حرية التعبير
====================================================
*

حرية التعبير رائعة وﻻ اتخيل الحياة بدونها.....عشان كده شوف مثلاً صورة البروفايل بتاعي....اكره اني اتمنع اني اقول رأيي....وف مصر....ابداء الرأي ممنوع...وخصوصاً في الدين والمجتمع...

حرية التعبير مش مجانية....وليها تمن: انك ﻻزم تتقبل حرية الاخر انه يقول ان رأيك غبي....وانك حمار....

لكن المصريين مش مستعدين لده...
عشان كده تلاقي لو حد انتقد الاديان مثلاً....يقول لك تغور الحرية لو مفيش احترام لل"مقدسات"...وطبعاً المقدسات دي بقى تختلف من واحد للتاني....فيه واحد شايف ان ماتشتمش الانبياء...غيره شايف ما تشتمش وﻻ حتى الصحابة...فيه اللي شايف انتقاد بطريرك معين هو تجديف وإساءة لا تغتفر...

كم واحد مننا فرح لما ابو إسﻻم اتحول للنيابة؟
عن نفسي....انا كنت ضد حبسه....لان من حقه يزدري الدين...انا مش هدفي امنعه...انا هدفي انا كمان اعرف انتقد دينه....ساعتها بقى كل دين هيبان على حقيقته....

لكن للأسف....المصريين يفضلوا لو نقطع لسان الكل....وﻻ ان يتاح للجميع ابداء رأيهم....
المصري يفضل ان يُقطع لسانه طالما سيتم تكميم افواه الاخرين ايضاً....عن ان يقول ما يريد دون عقاب...ويقول الاخرين رأيهم فيه


*2- المصريون غير مستعدين ان يدفعوا ثمن الحرية من أمنهم*
================================================

تخيل معايا الموقف ده....
مجرم ارتكب جريمة بشعة....وقريب الضحية كان بوليس...اقتحم بيت المجرم دون اي اذن قضائي....ولقى جوه دليل دامغ يدينه....قدمه للنيابة وكده...

ولكن النيابة اخلت سبيل المجرم لأن الدليل تم جمعه بطريقة غير شرعية..

هيبقى ايه احساسك؟

اعتقد المصريين من الواضح انهم ما يفرقش معاهم حاجة اسمها الخصوصية...والدليل الناس اللي اتقتلوا في الغربية بطريقة تنتمي للعصور الوسطى....خليني اسمي ده عدالة الشارع...

الشعوب الغربية هتسيب المجرم ده يفلت....وده تمن الحرية....افلات بعض المجرمين من العقاب هو الثمن اللي ﻻ مفر منه لمنع الحكومة من التفتيش واقتحام خصوصيات المواطنين....وهم عارفين ان خطورة بعض المجرمين هي اقل خطورة من ظلم وطغيان حكومة ﻻ رادع لها....

اما المصري...معندوش مشكلة الحكومة تفتشه كل يوم وتذله وتتحكم فيه.....لانه جبان ويسهل افزاعه بالانفلات الأمني وكده...

الشعوب الحرة تفضل الفوضى عن القمع....بينما الشعوب الجبانة ﻻ يهمها القيود، والتفتيش وانعدام الخصوصية، وسطوة الحكم وظلمه أيضاً....طالما الظلم جاي من الحكومة مش من فرد تاني...
المصري يؤمن ان المساواة في الظلم عدل....وان المساواة في العبودية حرية...

افتكر بقى كام مرة سمعت نداءات "هو الجيش فين؟ سايبين المجرمين ليه؟ اعمل حظر تجول واللي يكسره خرمه بالرصاص"

وهنا خليني اقتبس من فرانكلين مقولة من اروع المقولات بالنسبة لي:
"هؤﻻء الذين يتنازلون عن حرياتهم الاساسية من أجل أمن مؤقت، ﻻ يستحقون الحرية وﻻ الأمن"


~الحرية هي الحل~


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*للاسف يا جونى كلامك يحمل كثير من المغالطات وكثيراً من الارتباك بين المفاهيم
اولاً ليس من الحريه فى شىء أنى أصف رأيك بالغباء أو انى أصف اى شخص يخالفنى الرأى بأنه حمار
ثانياً ليس من العدل أو حتى من المنطق انى أصف شعب بأكمله بانه جبان
ثالثاً هناك فرق شاسع بين حرية أبداء الرأى واساءة الادب فى عرض الرأى الاهانه شىء وتوجيه النقد شىء اخر ابعد ما يكون عنها
رابعاً اشفق عليك جداااا الان ومن قبل فى أنك لا ترى اى شىء فى مصريتك تحتاج للفخر وتجبرك على احترامها فتاريخك ملىء بالاشياء التى تمنع نفسك عن ان تحترمها وتعظمها
خامساً لو سمحت لى أن اسألك ماذا فعلت انت كمصرى لتغيير هذا الواقع المهين المُذل الذى يجعلك مصرى جبان خانع 
سادساً لماذا لا تراعى أن مفهوم الحريه يختلف من شخص لاخر فانت ترى الحريه بشكل واراها انا بشكل مختلف ويراها شخص ثالث برؤيه مختلفه جداااا
سابعاً هل ترى أبو اسلام مجرد ناقد للمسيحيه ؟؟ هل ترى اسلوبه وعباراته المستخدمه تستحق الاحترام؟؟
ثامناً نقطة الخلاف دائما التى لا تريد ان تستوعبها هى لغة النقد اسلوب الحوار ..
تاسعاً هل ترانى كشخص مسالم لا يملك الا فكر وقلم ولا يستهوينى حمل السلاح واخذ الحق بذراعى ولى رؤيه من حقى عليك ان تحترمها مهما كنت تحتقرها ..هل ترانى مصريه جبانه خانعه استحق الظلم ومصيرى الابدى هو العبوديه ؟؟
عاشراً لى عوده بعد حين ..تقبل مرورى وتحياتى .. *


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

ميرسي لمرورك يا دونا .. نورتي الموضوع 

هاستنى عودتك وبعدها هاعلق على باقي الكﻻم....بس فيه نقطتين مهمين جداً عايز اعلق عليهم حالاً:

- بسبب اختلاف مفهوم الحرية لذلك اعتنق مبدأ ان الحرية مطلقة وﻻ يحدها شيء إلا حرية أخرى...
لان لو هنراعي كل واحد هنضطر نمشي ورا ناس شايفة مجرد الكﻻم في حد ذاته عيب

- بالنسبة لفكرة: "مش من الحرية ان تقول على رأي انه غبي"

انا هاخد الإسﻻم كمثل....

انا ﻻزم احترم اختيار اي حد انه يعتنق الإسﻻم.....هو حر....(طالما بعيد عني)....لكن ده مش معناه اني مضطر احترم الإسﻻم او اقول انه فكرة زي اي فكرة...

*الاحترام ﻻ يكون للآراء ولكن للحق في إبداء الآراء*

ليس من حقي ان امنع شخص من اعتناق فكرة غبية جداً وﻻ ان امنعه من التعبير عنها....لكن من حقي ومن ضمن حريتي ان اقول ان هذه الفكرة حمقاء او غبية او...


لما تكملي تعليقك هابقى ارد على الكﻻم على بعضه.....النقطتين دول بس حسيت اني عايز ارد عليهم حالاً... وسوري للمقاطعة....

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للاسف يا جونى كلامك يحمل كثير من المغالطات وكثيراً من الارتباك بين المفاهيم**
> *


*إلا هو حضرتك بتناقشى أية بالظبط ؟؟*
*بتناقشى حرية عضو ( مبارك ) فى انه يوجه سباب لنا جميعاً*
*بوصفنا جُبناء تحت زعم حرية الرأى ؟!!!!*

​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إلا هو حضرتك بتناقشى أية بالظبط ؟؟*
> *بتناقشى حرية عضو ( مبارك ) فى انه يوجه سباب لنا جميعاً*
> *بوصفنا جُبناء تحت زعم حرية الرأى ؟!!!!*​



1- كالعادة تشخصن المواضيع.....أرجو من حضرتك قراءة الملحوظتين فوق
خليني كمان ازود: افترض ان محدش متوقع مني اني اقول اسماء ال5675123 بني ادم اللي ﻻ ينطبق عليهم الكﻻم ده

2- تم فصلي من قبل بسبب آرائي على فكرة ﻷن حريتي عندي اهم من لون عضويتي....وحريتي ﻻ اعتبرها موضوع مناقشة اصلاً وﻻ انتظر موافقة حد عليها...بل هي مفروغ منها...وهي ليست زعم بل الحرية هي حقيقة بالنسبة لي

3- اعتقد كلمة شعب جبان جاءت في سياق معين....إن كنت مكسل تنقله كاملاً فهذا ليس ذنبي....وان كنت انت خدت الكﻻم على نفسك فدي مش مشكلتي برضو....

انا باناقش افكار....وباقول الشعب ده يسهل إرهابه بالانفلات الامني ولذلك هو شعب جبان....حضرتك شايف نفسك من الاستثناءات خير وبركة...مش شايف...انت حر مش مشكلتي برضو....لاني ﻻ اناقش عبود وﻻ صفات عبود هنا من الأساس مع كامل احترامي

4- ﻻ تعليق بقى على التهويل وكﻻم من نوعية يوجه لنا السباب جميعاً  (سباب؟! سبحان الله...ماهو لو كل واحد هيقول لنا على اي كلمة مش على مزاجه سباب...مش بعيد واحد يقول لنا كلمة "غير مناسب"  مثلاً  سباب...)

كل دي شخصنة للموضوع وانا مش ناوي اخش في جدالات وشخصنة تضيع مفهومه...

لن اتناقش إﻻ في الافكار الاساسية اما حقوق عبود وصفات عبود....فليس مكانها هنا....ومرة تانية ارجوك اقرأ التنويهين فوق!

5- العجيب انك اعطيتني دليل دامغ على كلامي....خليني افكر الناس انا قلت ايه



Libertus قال:


> كم مرة سمعت الجمل دي؟
> 
> "تغور الحرية لو هتبوظ الأخلاق" - "الحرية ﻻزم تخضع للتقاليد" - "احنا مجتمع شرقي" - "الاخلاق اهم من الحرية" - "هم الشباب بتوع الحرية دول عايزين ايه؟ خربوا البلد مش يسيبونا نشوف حالنا" ؟
> 
> ...



لاني لم اشر اليك من قريب وﻻ بعيد.....لكن على رأي المثل بقى 


- مش عايز اكمل رد عشان هاحرق نقط هاستعملها في الرد على كﻻم دونا...
وانا مستنيها تكتب كلامها بالكامل عشان اعرف اعلق على كﻻمها كويس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مارس 2013)

*قريت مشاركتك ..وعتابى ليس عليك *
*فأنت لا تؤاخذ*
*أتوقع فقط أن تضع الأدارة فى أعتبارها أحترامى لها*
*وصمتى عن الرد لأنهم يعرفون تماماً أنه لن تُعجزنى*
*مفردات اللغة للرد *​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

وانا ادعوك للرد بأي شيء ومن قبل ان اعرف ايه الالفاظ اللي هتستعملها، ادعو الإدارة لعدم حذف أي شيء لك

وﻻزلت مصر انه مفيش أي إساءة ليك فوق


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

وللمرة ال20 يا عبود كفاك شخصنة للمواضيع اللي مش على مزاجك.....


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

للأسف دونا اتأخرت فهارد بسرعة على اللي قالته ولما تكمل كﻻمها ابقى ارد على الجزء التاني لوحده



Dona Nabil قال:


> *للاسف يا جونى كلامك يحمل كثير من المغالطات وكثيراً من الارتباك بين المفاهيم
> *



حقك تقولي رأيك ...بس اعتقد هاثبت لك تحت انها مش مغالطات 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> اولاً ليس من الحريه فى شىء أنى أصف رأيك بالغباء أو انى أصف اى شخص يخالفنى الرأى بأنه حمار
> *[/B]



نو...هي مش من الادب...لكنها من الحرية....من حقي ازني...من حقي اشم مخدرات...من حقي اشرب سجاير....من حقي اعمل اي حاجة طالما مش باضر حد...سواء الحاجة دي صح او غلط...
لكن الجدع اللي ميعملهاش...انما مش من حق حد يمنعني...

ولما تتاح حرية الرأي....الناس اللي معندهاش غير الشتيمة والتسفيه، هتظهر على حقيقتها...ووقتها فقط...الافكار بس هي اللي هتكسب....والناس من نفسها هتسيب الشتيمة...

اما المنع وتكميم الافواه وحذف الكﻻم...فهو في رايي غير مقبول حتى على من يشتمون...



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ثانياً ليس من العدل أو حتى من المنطق انى أصف شعب بأكمله بانه جبان
> *[/B]



كويس...بنتكلم في العدل والمنطق...وليس في الحرية....بمعنى من حقي اقول رأيي في الشعب...

اما العدل والمنطق....فاعتقد مش محتاج استثني ال5 6 7 3 4 اللي ﻻ ينطبق عليهم الكﻻم....ومن غير ما اقول اكيد فيه استثناءات...لكن الصفة العامة للمصريين هي انهم خانعين لحكامهم (كلمة ليست قبيحة)

متى قام المصريين بثورة؟ وﻻ مرة طوال 7000 سنة!



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ثالثاً هناك فرق شاسع بين حرية أبداء الرأى واساءة الادب فى عرض الرأى الاهانه شىء وتوجيه النقد شىء اخر ابعد ما يكون عنها
> *[/B]



نووو....حرية التعبير ﻻ تتجزأ....لسبب بسيط...الإهانة نسبية....كلمة: "انت غلطان على فكرة" تعتبر إهانة عند البعض....

من حق اي شخص ان يقول ما يريد مهما كان.....انما فقط المقنع والذي عنده فكر...هو الذي سيؤثر في الباقين



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> رابعاً اشفق عليك جداااا الان ومن قبل فى أنك لا ترى اى شىء فى مصريتك تحتاج للفخر وتجبرك على احترامها فتاريخك ملىء بالاشياء التى تمنع نفسك عن ان تحترمها وتعظمها
> *[/B]



الحمد لله المصريين قايمين بالواجب وقمة في النرجسية....لكن ﻻ احد يتكلم عن العيوب القاتلة في ثقافتنا....وانا شخصياً اجد نفسي غريب جداً على الثقافة المصرية....فانا من زمان اشعر اني غريب...اسئلتي دائماً غير مرحب بها...دائماً اسائل السلطة...وكل يوم اجد عيب قاتل في ثقافتنا المصرية...

وليس عندي تصنيف معين لثقافتي....فمش هاعرف اجاوب انا ثقافتي ايه لو حد سألني....انما انا فقط اؤمن بما انا مقتنع بيه....واهم شيء في ثقافتي هي الحرية



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> خامساً لو سمحت لى أن اسألك ماذا فعلت انت كمصرى لتغيير هذا الواقع المهين المُذل الذى يجعلك مصرى جبان خانع
> *[/B]



شخصياً اعتبر نفسي من ضمن الاستثناءات اللي فوق وان كان ناس كتير مش هتحب ده....انا بس باكون امين معاكي يعني...

عملت ايه....اديني باحاول اهو اوعي الناس وكل اللي اقدر اوصل لهم....بابا وماما مثلاً اللي احسن وصف ليهم "ناس طيبين" اصبحوا مقتنعين جداً بافكاري وبقوا ليبراليين مثلاً (بمعنى: يؤمنون بالدولة المدنية العلمانية والحريات وكده)

وهنا في المنتدى اصر على رفع سقف الحريات كما هو واضح وحث الجميع على التكلم بحرية اكتر وعدم وضع تابوهات...

كل واحد بيحاول يعمل اللي يقدر عليه...

ومشكلتي ليست في كل واحد بيعمل ايه...مشكلتي فقط في الناس اللي مش حاسة بالمشكلة من اساسه



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> سادساً لماذا لا تراعى أن مفهوم الحريه يختلف من شخص لاخر فانت ترى الحريه بشكل واراها انا بشكل مختلف ويراها شخص ثالث برؤيه مختلفه جداااا
> *[/B]



بالظبططط....الحرية شيء نسبي....وما يعتبره البعض مسموحاً....يعتبره الاخر ممنوعاً....ولو راعينا كل واحد....فسنكبل ايدينا ولن نتكلم ابداً....لذلك...بما انه ليس هناك كاتالوج يشرح لنا حدود الحرية...

فهي ليس لها حدود....وﻻ يحدها إلا حرية اخرى....حريتي ﻻ تتوقف إلا عند حريات الآخرين...

فانا مش حر مثلاً اني امنعك تقولي رايك ان كﻻمي كﻻم فارغ....



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> سابعاً هل ترى أبو اسلام مجرد ناقد للمسيحيه ؟؟ هل ترى اسلوبه وعباراته المستخدمه تستحق الاحترام؟؟
> *[/B]



هنا بقى مكمن الخلاف....ابو إسﻻم اكيد اكره عباراته....لكن ليس من حقي منعه عن التعبير عن رأيه...ومشكلتي اني ممنوع من التعبير عن رأيي في الإسﻻم علناً.....وليس ان الراجل بيقول رأيه في المسيحية...

فأنا مدرك ان تمن حرية تعبيري هي اني اسمع كﻻم راجل زي ده....
انا ﻻ اخاف من الشتائم....فلو سُمح بحرية التعبير للجميع....وقتها سينكشف كل دين....بعد ان يُنتزع الغطاء الذي يحميه (اقصد منع اي انتقادات له)

المشكلة بقى ان كلمة إهانة نسبية....كما يتفنن أحد الأعضاء هنا ان يفتش عن إساءة موجهة له بين كل كلمة وكلمة...

او كما يرى المسلمين مثلاً ان مجرد عدم قول كلمة "نبي" أمام محمد هي إهانة!

لو هنمشي ورا كل واحد يبقى كلنا هنتكتف.....



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ثامناً نقطة الخلاف دائما التى لا تريد ان تستوعبها هى لغة النقد اسلوب الحوار ..
> *[/B]



ﻻ....نقطة الخلاف هي الحرية 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> تاسعاً هل ترانى كشخص مسالم لا يملك الا فكر وقلم ولا يستهوينى حمل السلاح واخذ الحق بذراعى ولى رؤيه من حقى عليك ان تحترمها مهما كنت تحتقرها ..هل ترانى مصريه جبانه خانعه استحق الظلم ومصيرى الابدى هو العبوديه ؟؟
> *[/B]



ده يتوقف على حاجة واحدة: هل انتي شايفة انك معندكيش حريات ناقصاكي؟

لو حاسة ان فيه حريات ناقصاكي...فانتي تستحقيها.....لو مش حاسة ان حاجة ناقصة .... وشايفة انك كده فٌل وتمام ومحتاجين امن او كده....فانتي ﻻ تستحقيها...

بمعنى: لن يستحق الحرية إلا من يريدها....ومن تنازل عنها وشايف ان فيه حاجات اهم منها....فهو ﻻ يستحقها...



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> عاشراً لى عوده بعد حين ..تقبل مرورى وتحياتى .. *[/B]



منورة الموضوع ومستني باقي مشاركتك


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

استكمالاً للموضوع:


حد يعرف صاحب هذه الصورة؟






دي شخصية من فيلم....واسمه
Gordon Dietrich



الفيلم من اجمل...إن ماكانش هو أجمل ... فيلم شفته في حياتي...

فيلم V for Vendetta




جوردون في الفيلم ده كان بالظبط كده...تقدروا تقولوا عليه "باسم يوسف"

في الفيلم...كان عليهم رقابة من الحاكم الديكتاتوري آدم ساتلر وحكومته....

لكن الراجل ده كان واخد السخرية كوسيلة للنضال...وف مرة رمى النص اللي الرقابة وافقت عليه في الزبالة، وصوروا حلقة جريئة ساخرة من الديكتاتور....

اهي:
[YOUTUBE]XppeqGaUSlM[/YOUTUBE]

طبعاً اتقتل بعدها...


ليه باجيب دي؟

لان المصريين، النهاردة، ف 2013.....لسه يقول لك ما يصحش تسخر من الرئيس...من الرمز...
ده مهما كان رئيس برضو...

زي الفيديو الخالد ده:

[YOUTUBE]6S0f6orcOAc[/YOUTUBE]


كم واحد منكم سمع العبارات دي؟

المصريين للأسف عندهم عداء رهيب مع حرية التعبير


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
إحنآ فى مجتمع ثقآفته إسلآمية يآ جونى
حتى آلغير مسلمين متشبعين بآلثقآفة دى وأسآس آلثقآفة آلإسلآمية هو إرسآء نصوص وقوآعد تخدم شخص معروف لفرض هيمنته على آلآخرين
من هنآ جآت فكرة آلنهى عن آلمنكر .. وآلأخلآق وآلصصوآب أو آلخطأ مآبقتش مسئولية شخصية بعكس آلمفروض

فللأسف مبدأ " آلحرية أولاً " *مش هيتطبق **طول مآ آلثقآفة دى **مسيطرة *

فى نقطة *حرية آلتعبير* عندى تحفظ على طريقة آلنقد
لمآ أنقد مآيهمنيش أثبت إن آلشخص غبى أو مخطئ أنآ يهمنى أثبت إن أفعآله هى إللى غلط
حتى علشآن أقدر أستميله لتقبل خطأهـ أو آلتفكير فى مدى صحة معتقدآته

إلآ لو مثلاً عندى دليل إن شخص حرآمى أو كآذب ... أوكى دآ أقوله إنت " حرآمى " إنت " كآذب " 
لكن أشتمه فى آلمطلق .. لأ طبعاً
وأبو إسلآم مآنتقدش آلمسيحية .. دآ وجه سُبآب للمسيحيآت وإستبآح قتلهم أو إغتصآبهم بسببهآ , دى جريمة وآلفرق شآسع


نيجى لـ *تمن آلحرية* , فزى مآ قولتلكـ قبل كدآ فيه إعتبآرآت لآزم نقدرهآ زى مسئولية آلشخص عن أفرآد غيرهـ 
أو تقدمه فى آلسن فقدرته وميله للمغآمرة بيقلوآ

لكن إللى يضآيق إن يتحول شعورهم دآ لقآعدة متبعة ومُسلم بيهآ ،
 بل ولإستنكآر من إللى عندهم إيمآن بآلمغآمرة فى سبيل حريتهم .

​




*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

اولاً نورتي الموضوع يا إيميليا 


متفق معاكي جداً ان الإسﻻم ضد الحرية...

وحتى ﻻحظي ان شعاراتهم:  قوة - عزة - إيمان - ... إلخ

لكن ابداً ما يتحط فيها الحرية


- بالنسبة لطريقة النقد....ﻻ من فضلك...ركزي ف كلامي....
انا مش باقول يا ريت الناس تنقد بعنف وتشتم....انا باقول ان لو بدأنا نقول لا فيه حاجات كده *تعتبر* اهانات وماينفعش نسمح بيها....هندخل في مأساة نسبية ما يُعتبر إهانة...

وهنلاقي قيود عمالة تتفرض كل شوية...

عشان نشبهها....نتكلم عن حرية اللبس....انا باقول من حق اي حد يمشي عريان حتى لو يحب...
انتي بتقولي لأ...عريان ﻷ....

لكن المشكلة...طب فين بقى حدود المقبول؟ هنوصل ان اي حاجة غير الحجاب وحشة...وبعدها اي حاجة غير النقاب....

فاهمة قصدي؟ الحريات ﻻ تتجزأ....لان لو سمحنا بقيد واحد....هنسمح بألف...

- مشكلتي ليست في اللي مش قادر او خايف يدفع تمن الحرية...

مشكلتي في اللي مستقل بقيمتها ومش شايف اي مشكلة من اساسه....ومش مهتم بحريته ويتنازل عنها بكل سهولة ومش حاسس باي مشكلة ف كده


- ميرسي لمرورك مرة تانية ويا ريت مشاركات اكتر


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

لي مشاركة غداً .. إن أراد الرب و عشنا


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

منتظرينها بفارغ الصبر يا طارق....نورت الموضوع


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
ميرسى جونى ..
لآ إنت كدآ بعدت عن قصدى تمآماً 
أنآ مآجبتش سيرة قيود ، أنآ رفضت آلإهآنة مش بكونهآ قيد لآ يمكن تجآوزهـ .. لكن لمآ تكون آلـ limit بتآع حرية وخصوصية آلآخرين إللى بيحدد نطآق حريتى
وآلإهآنة لآ تتعلق بقدسية أشخآص أو مفآهيم .. *آلإهآنة هى توجية إتهآم لآخر بدون دليل وآضح*
خصوصاً لو لمجرد آلإختلآف

لكن آلحرية آلشخصية فيمآ *لآ يتجآوز* حرية آلآخرين ، لآ جدآل إنهآ* بدون قيود*


تمآم  كلآمكـ .. بس *مفيش إنسآن هيدآفع عن شئ هو غير مؤمن ب**وجودهـ*
ولو آلثقآفة دى غيبته بحيث بقى مكتفى بربع حرية ونص رآحة وتلآت أربآع آمـآن *"* من وجهة نظر شخص آخر *"* .. فدآ إختيـآرهـ وهو ( *حر *) فيه

فهنفضل نلف وندور فى نفس آلدآيرة .. طب وبعدين ..؟
كل وآحد شآيف إنه متأثر من خيآرآت غيرهـ وهو مش رآضى عنهآ
لكن هو نفسه عندهـ نفس آلقدرة على آلتأثير فى آلآخر وبث قنآعآته .. صعب لكن ممكن

دآ غير إن آلظروف بدأت تهدد آلرآحة وآلأمآن آلمنقوصين دول
و*هيجى يوم مش هيبقى فيه خيآر غير آلدفآع عن آلحرية* .. لإنهم هيتأكدوآ وقتهآ إنهآ آلمدخل لبآقى آلإحتيآجآت





*.،*​


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

المشكلة الوحيدة لما يبقى عايز يقيد حريات غيره حتى لو مش بتيجي ناحيته أصلاً...حرية التعبير حاجة كده

مشاركتك كلها عاجباني اوي...وخصوصاً دي:



> دآ غير إن آلظروف بدأت تهدد آلرآحة وآلأمآن آلمنقوصين دول
> وهيجى يوم مش هيبقى فيه خيآر غير آلدفآع عن آلحرية .. لإنهم هيتأكدوآ وقتهآ إنهآ آلمدخل لبآقى آلإحتيآجآت


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 مارس 2013)

Libertu[COLOR=Navy قال:
			
		

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> > نو...هي مش من الادب...لكنها من الحرية....من حقي ازني...من حقي اشم مخدرات...من حقي اشرب سجاير....من حقي اعمل اي حاجة طالما مش باضر حد...سواء الحاجة دي صح او غلط...
> ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لي مشاركة غداً .. إن أراد الرب و عشنا



مش عارف غداً ده ليه مش عاوز يجي! .. بعتذر عن التأخير .. للتصحيح : لي مشاركة إن أراد الرب و عشنا


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Libertu[COLOR=Navy قال:
> 
> 
> 
> >





ياسر الجندى قال:


> Libertu[COLOR=Navy قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*هل توافق ان تسير اختك عارية فى الطريق ...... طالما انها تريد ذلك  ؟؟؟؟

هناك قيود لابد من وضعها على ما تسميه "حرية" ..... فأنا لست حرا فى أن اقتلك .... صح؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2013)

انا حر طالما لم اخالف قانون او اتسبب فى ضرر احد
غير ذلك يعتبر انتهاك صارخ وتعدى على حريتى


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل توافق ان تسير اختك عارية فى الطريق ...... طالما انها تريد ذلك  ؟؟؟؟
> 
> هناك قيود لابد من وضعها على ما تسميه "حرية" ..... فأنا لست حرا فى أن اقتلك .... صح؟؟؟*



لعزل العوامل الأخرى....لنفترض ان لي اخت واننا نعيش في الخارج....ولن يكون هناك خطر عليها...وانها ناضجة وليست طفلة....

نعم أوافق ان تذهب عارية في الطريق....فهي حرة وليس لي ان اتحكم في تصرفاتها...


ﻻ اقبل بأي قيد....ﻷن مفيش كاتالوج الناس متفقة عليه يقول ايه القيود المظبوطة....ولو قبلت قيد، سافتح الباب لقبول ألف بعده (فكر في حجة: الخصوصية الثقافية للمجتمع المصري)

(كمان فكر في الناس اللي شايفة ان خروج امرأة دون نقاب هو استفزاز لمشاعر الآخرين)


- أنت لست حراً لكي تقتلني...لكن هذا ليس بسبب قيد ما.....بل بسبب ان حريتك ﻻمست حريتي...
فهذا ما أقوله....الحرية ﻻ يحدها إلا حرية أخرى...

والقانون وظيفته فقط هي التحكيم بين حريتين متعارضتين....وغير مقبول لأي قانون ان يحد من حرية دون ان تﻻمس حدود حرية اخرى



grges monir قال:


> انا حر طالما لم اخالف قانون او اتسبب فى ضرر احد
> غير ذلك يعتبر انتهاك صارخ وتعدى على حريتى



الفكرة في كلمة قانون....
ما رأيك في قانون يمنع اللبس الأحمر مثلاً؟ غير مقبول


كما شرحت فوق...الحرية ﻻ يحدها إلا حرية أخرى...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لعزل العوامل الأخرى....لنفترض ان لي اخت واننا نعيش في الخارج....ولن يكون هناك خطر عليها...وانها ناضجة وليست طفلة....
> 
> نعم أوافق ان تذهب عارية في الطريق....فهي حرة وليس لي ان اتحكم في تصرفاتها...
> 
> ...



*الحرية كما تفهمها هى حرية شيطانية ...... ممكن ان تقبلها إذا أردتها ....فهذا شأنك ...... لكن ليس من حريتك أن تفرضها على غيرك ..... ومن حق الآخرين آن يرفضوها ويرفضونك معها ....... *


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2013)

بص يا حج الحرية متتقاسش بالشخصيات بل بالافعال 
كل شخص حر ما لم يضر غيره 
كل واحد مسئول مسئوليه كامله عن افعاله وعن حياته  وطريقة معيشته للحياة دى
مسألة بقى ان المصريون يكرهون الحرية فأنت من مبدأ الحرية ميخصكش الموضوع ده فى شئ 
انت حر  فى ان تعتقد ما تراه صحيح وتسير بأفعالك فى هذا الاتجاه وتتحمل مسئوليه هذا الاتجاه كرجل يتحمل المسئوليه وبالتالى  فانت حر تمشي يمين او تمشي شمال  طبعا مش المقصود بكلامى جونى تحديدا انا بتكلم بشكل عام اى شخص ولد او بنت المفروض يكون عنده دماغ بتفكر عنده قلب بيحس يكون مسئول عن افعاله بشكل يضمنله انه يستمتع بالحياة 
لكن انك تحكم على فلان او علان او على المصريين او غيرهم فدوه مالوش علاقه بالحريه اللى بتدور عليها


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 مارس 2013)

رأيى كما هو : الحرية المطلقة = فوضى + دمار

مازال فهمك للحرية خاطئ ، تعالى حتى إلى 

مفهوم أننى حر مالم أضر وضربت لذلك مثلا بشرب 

الخمر ومخدرات وزنا !!

الحق أقول لك إن ذلك = دمااااااااار ذاتى 

كيف ؟

فمثلا حين تشرب المخدر باسم الحرية فإنك تتحول 

مع الوقت إلى بقايا إنسان ، وقد أهلكت نفسك التى 

مطلوب منك أن تحافظ عليها ناهيك عن المآسى 

التى تسببها لمجتمعك الذى تعيش فيه 

فأى حرية تلك ؟؟!!






​


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2013)

> ما رأيك في قانون يمنع اللبس الأحمر مثلاً؟ غير مقبول


القانون وضع لحماية حقوق الناس
ما طرحتة ليس فكرة قانون بل هى اعتقاد فكرى من الممكن ان يعتنقة مجموعة من الناس لكن ان يتحول لقانون لمجتمع كامل لا يمكن
يحدث فى حالة واحدة اذا اتفق المجتمع ككل على هذا الامر
 الحرية  مسئولية 
ماتتحدث عنة ليس حرية بمعناها الطبيعى وانما تريد ان تتحول افعالك مهما كانت لعدم النقض وتضعها بمفهوم حرية


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> رأيى كما هو : الحرية المطلقة = فوضى + دمار
> 
> مازال فهمك للحرية خاطئ ، تعالى حتى إلى
> 
> ...


المشكلة ياسر
ان مفهوم الحرية شىء نسبى تختلف من شخص لاخر باختلاف معتقدة وارائة
لكن لابد ان يكون هناك قاعدة عامة تشمل الكل 
فمثلا لا يجب ان يرى شخص فتاة غير محجبة وينتقدها
والعكس ان يرى شخص فتاة منقبة وينعتها بالتخلف والرجعية
مدام الامر قناعة شخصية وليس اجبار فهنا ليس لاحد شىء على الاخر
لكن مشكلة النقاب انة فى بعض الاحيان يضر وهنا لاتكون حرية
ان يتنكر لص مثلا فى زيى نقاب ويسرق او يختطف شنطة فتاة ويهرب ولا يستطيع احد ان يكتشف شخصيتة هنا 
حريتك تقف عند حدود حياتى وحريتى
الاهم ياسر
ان لا تجبرنى على شىء تقتنعة انت من خلال مفهومك الدينى وتطبقة على
فكرتك عن الحرية ليس بالضرورة ان تكون مفهومى انا لكن فى كلتا الحالتين يجب الا يكون مفهومك ومفهومى يؤديان الى  خلاف وحدة ومشاكل ليس لها من المنطق شىء


----------



## Anas2 (26 مارس 2013)

ليس خوف بل تشبع بعادات وتقاليد بالية في مجتمع غارق في العيب والحرام.. يلزمك لتنادي بالحرية ان تقنع اولا الناس انهم عبيد لشرائع فاسدة سنها اجدادنا منذ قرون ففنوا هم وظلت هي... مجتمعنا مهوووس بالاخرين لا يحترم خصوصية احد.. 

علم النفس اثبت ان الكبت (ليس المقصود به الجنسي) يقلل في القدرة الابداعية لدى المرء لذلك فشعوبنا الاكثر تطور وعبقرية  حتى الشباب الذكي لما بيروح للغرب بس بيظهر ابدعاته وذكائه..
 شعب مش قادر يختار حتى لبسه اي امل فيه؟ لا يمكن ان تجبر احد على الحرية عزيزي احد المحررين قال حررت 1000 من العبيد كان يمكنني ان احرر اكثر فقط ان اقتنعوا انهم عبيد...


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

واضح ان هناك خلط يقع فيه الكثيرون خاصة من دعاة التقاليد....والخائفين من الحرية  

أولاً: هل أنا حر في الانتحار مثلاً أم لا؟ ان اردت ان انهي حياتي الآن...هل لك عندي شيء؟! (لنفترض ان موتي لن يقع عليك بأي ضرر)

ثانياً: هناك فرق بين أن ادعو للإدمان مثلاً، وبين أن أقول ان كل إنسان حر أن يذهب إليه...

المشكلة التي تنبع من خوفكم من الحرية المطلقة هي *الوصاية*

فأنت ترى الإدمان مثلاً او الزنى او غيره تدمير لنفسي، وتريد منعي منه رغم انه لا يتداخل معك...

لكن المشكلة، سيظهر آخر يظن أن موتك في "كُفرك"  هو تدمير لك، وهيحاول ينقذك منه، بالعافية...

في إيران....يبررون الإعدام والحدود والاحكام (التي نراها ظالمة) بأنه حماية للضحايا، من ارتكاب ذنوب أخرى جديدة!


سر المشكلة، انه مفيش كاتالوج واحد البشر كلهم متفقين عليه!
ويكفي فقط ان يكون الاغبياء او كارهي الحرية اغلبية ليمنعوك منها...

بما انه ليس هناك شيء يقول لنا ما المباح وما غير المباح، ويتفق عليه الجميع، إذاً فلا دخل لك بي طالما حريتي ﻻ تتداخل معك!

فقط عند تماس الحريات وتصادمها....يصبح هناك التساؤل، اي حرية تطغى على الأخرى...وهنا فقط يتم تفعيل القانون...

لكن يظل ان حدود اي حرية هي حرية أخرى....وهذا التحكيم هو مجرد تحرير للحرية الأخرى وليس قيداً في الحقيقة...

فارن هذا بقانون مثلاً يمنع اي شخص من إطالة شعره!


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

في الخارج مثلاً.....السُكْر ليس ممنوع على الإطلاق....لكن ممنوع ان يكون في دمك كحول وانت تقود سيارة مثلاً...
فالحرية يحدها فقط حرية الآخرين.....لكن لو انت ف بيتك...محدش يقدر يقول لك تعمل ايه او ماتعملش ايه...


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> فارن هذا بقانون مثلاً يمنع اي شخص من إطالة شعره!


إنت دآيماً بتجيب أمثلة لقوآنين ... هتشلنى :t33::t33:

هعرض شوية قوآنين لأفكآر إحنآ بنعتبرهآ هنآ خزعبلآت مش ممكن تحصل ،
 لكن هى فعلاً موجودهـ فى بعض آلبلآد

زى منع سوآقة آلسيدآت .. زى نص ختآن آلإنآث
فيه بلآد بتمنع آلبنت تمشى كآشفة وشهآ فى آلأمآكن آلعآمة
طب فيه قبيلة معينة فى آلسعودية مش متذكرة إسمهآ ممنوع آلرجل يشوف وش مرآته أبداً
لدرجة إن لمآ زوج بعد 30 سنة جوآز قرر يشوف وشهآ ورفع آلغطآ .. رفعت عليه قضية طلآق :t33:
دى قصة حقيقية مش بهزر 

طبعاً مش مقصود من آلحرية إنتهآكـ آلقوآنين آلإنسآنية .. إللى بتمنع آلأذى آلفعلى على آلآخرين
زى منع آلقتل وآلسرقة وووو ....

بس آلفكرة إننآ لو سمحنآ "* للعآدآت أو **ثقآفة آلأغلبية* "  إللى ممكن تتنآفى مع حقوق آلإنسآن وحريته ، إنهآ تسود وتبقى من آلمسلمآت
هيجى وقت بفتوى صغننة هتتحول لقآنون 
وآلفكرة آلأكبر إننآ لو سمحنآ ليهم بتقييد آلحرية من آلأسآس .. يبقى فتحنآ بآب آلتقييد ومش هنقدر نقفله


*ملحوظة مهمة* .. إن إللى عآيز يغلط بيغلط مهمآ تم تقييدهـ *(* قصدى على أى ممآرسآت مآفيهآش آذى للآخرين *)*
 لكن آلأهم *"* إللى يرجعله آلفضل فيه فعلاً* "* إنه يختآر آلصح بنفسه مش إجبآراً 




*
.،
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*تسجيل خروج ...... واضح أن هناك من لديهم وقت لا يعرفون كيف يستفيدون منه ..... فيبعثروا افكارهم الشاذة ..... الناتجة عن امور خاصة غير سوية .....
لكنى احذر ..... ممنوع أهانة من يختلف مع صاحب الموضوع .... اتمنى أن يفهم Anas2 ذلك التحذير*


----------



## Anas2 (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> لكنى احذر ..... ممنوع أهانة من يختلف مع صاحب الموضوع .... اتمنى أن يفهم Anas2 ذلك التحذير*


نفسي اعرف فين الاهانة بكلامي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا اصلا مش قرات تعليقاتك حتى رديت بس من قرائتي لمشاركة صاحب الموضوغ لاني كنت في الشغل عند رؤيتي للموضوع!!

لو كلامي اهانة حضرتك بتعمل ايه بالكلام ده؟؟؟



> * واضح أن هناك من لديهم وقت لا يعرفون كيف يستفيدون منه .....  فيبعثروا افكارهم الشاذة ..... الناتجة عن امور خاصة غير سوية .....*


!!!!!

يعني رمتني بدائها وانسلت!!
نو كومنت!

سلام


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تسجيل خروج ...... واضح أن هناك من لديهم وقت لا يعرفون كيف يستفيدون منه ..... فيبعثروا افكارهم الشاذة ..... الناتجة عن امور خاصة غير سوية .....
> لكنى احذر ..... ممنوع أهانة من يختلف مع صاحب الموضوع .... اتمنى أن يفهم Anas2 ذلك التحذير*


أستآذى صوت صآرخ .. أنت تعلم مدى تقديرى ومحبتى لشخصكـ آلعزيز وإحترآمى لأرآئكـ
وهذآ مآ أدهشنى - بل أحزنى - 
أن أرى آلدفآع عن معآرضى آلموضوع وحق إختلآفهم - آلذى أتفق عليه تمآماً -
فى حين إتهآم مؤيديه بآلشذوذ آلفكرى وآلأفعآل آلغير سوية

بغض آلنظر إذآ كنت محسوبة على هذآ أو ذآكـ ،
أحب أوضح .. أى كلمة وردت منى فى آلموضوع هى رأيى آلشخصى .. ولآ أحد - أى أحد - مُلزم به أو بتقبله
وشكراً .




*.،*
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (26 مارس 2013)

WEll don ......but i m not agree with you the freedom is not doing what so ever as long as any Buddy be involved ....!at first your body , mine ,any body els what so ever any back ground have not belong to us....! GOD who give the spirit and that spirit not you to keep save it....!and you have to be honesty on it .......!it means that you OWN nothing what is you imagine that is yours that is nothing....! you DREAMING MAN that is why every on of us who ever back ground WELL GIVE HIS OWN CONTRIBUTE ON TIME


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تسجيل خروج ...... واضح أن هناك من لديهم وقت لا يعرفون كيف يستفيدون منه ..... فيبعثروا افكارهم الشاذة ..... الناتجة عن امور خاصة غير سوية .....
> لكنى احذر ..... ممنوع أهانة من يختلف مع صاحب الموضوع .... اتمنى أن يفهم Anas2 ذلك التحذير*



ولو اني لم اتوقع خروج مثل هذا التعليق من استاذي صوت صارخ بالذات.....

لكن وجدت فيه جانب إيجابي برضو:

في تعليقه، يبدو لي انه شعر بإهانة شديدة في مجرد الاشتباه ان احداً يمكن ان يتهمه  بانه كاره للحرية....

رغم انه من جيل تربى في مجتمع مغلق، محافظ، وتقليدي للغاية ولم يتعرض للأفكار الكثيرة والمختلفة مثلنا (عبر الانترنت وغيره)

وهذا في رايي دليل على ان استاذي صوت، في داخله يعرف جيداً، قيمة الحرية...

ولو كان له الامكانيات المتاحة لنا اليوم، لكان اشرس منا جميعاً في الدفاع عن الحرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ولو اني لم اتوقع خروج مثل هذا التعليق من استاذي صوت صارخ بالذات.....
> 
> لكن وجدت فيه جانب إيجابي برضو:
> 
> ...



*واضح أنك ترى بعين واحدة .... وتغمض الأخرى .... فعندما يدعوا زميلك من يختلف معكم بالعبيد لشرائع قال عنها انها فاسدة ........ لا ترى ذلك ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> ليس خوف بل تشبع بعادات وتقاليد بالية في مجتمع غارق في العيب والحرام.. يلزمك *لتنادي بالحرية ان تقنع اولا الناس انهم عبيد لشرائع فاسدة سنها اجدادنا منذ قرون ففنوا هم وظلت هي... مجتمعنا مهوووس بالاخرين *لا يحترم خصوصية احد..
> 
> علم النفس اثبت ان الكبت (ليس المقصود به الجنسي) يقلل في القدرة الابداعية لدى المرء لذلك فشعوبنا الاكثر تطور وعبقرية  حتى الشباب الذكي لما بيروح للغرب بس بيظهر ابدعاته وذكائه..
> شعب مش قادر يختار حتى لبسه اي امل فيه؟ لا يمكن ان تجبر احد على الحرية عزيزي احد المحررين قال *حررت 1000 من العبيد كان يمكنني ان احرر اكثر فقط ان اقتنعوا انهم عبيد*...



*هل رأيت ما تحته خط ....؟؟؟؟ لسنا عبيد يا رجل .... بل نحترم أخلاقيات ليست ضمن أخلاقياتك ...... اتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت*


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واضح أنك ترى بعين واحدة .... وتغمض الأخرى .... فعندما يدعوا زميلك من يختلف معكم بالعبيد لمعتقداتهم ..... لا ترى ذلك ..... *



هو بغض النظر عن اننا مجرد اعضاء في منتدى وصادف ان اتفقنا في الرأي في موضوع هنا (ده تعليقاً على "زميلك")


انما بصراحة مش عارف هو فين قال ان من يختلف مع"نا"  هم عبيد



- ثانياً: مجرد زعل حضرتك من كلمة عبيد (ده بعيد عن سؤال هو قالها او ﻷ) دي حاجة تسعدني وتؤكد نظرتي فوق....انك ﻻ تقبل ان تكون عبداً


- ثالثاً: ودي الاهم.....كلمة "عبيد" عندي (واعتقد عند انس كذلك) مش معناها طبقة اجتماعية دنيا...

انما معناها: الناس اللي مش شايفة ان حرياتها مسلوبة...ومش حاسة ان فيه مشكلة، وبتدافع عن الجلادين اللي نزعوا منهم الحرية دي....فهي مجرد توصيف لحالة، وليس إهانة زي ما قبيلة عبس كانوا يقولوا لعنترة: يا بن الجارية


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل رأيت ما تحته خط ....؟؟؟؟ لسنا عبيد يا رجل .... بل نحترم أخلاقيات ليست ضمن أخلاقياتك ...... اتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت*



سؤالي هو:

لماذا وضع الاستاذ صوت صارخ نفسه فيمن يصفهم أنس ب"العبيد" ؟


أنس يتكلم في الحالة العامة: قبل ان تنادي بتحرير شخص، يجب ان تقنعه أولاً ان حريته مسلوبة!

لم أر أي إشارة لك يا استاذي من قريب او من بعيد! أنس يتكلم عن تصرف عام


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

انا فعلاً مصدوم بصراحة ان مثل هذا الرد يأتي منك أنت بالذات يا استاذي...


بالنسبة للأخلاق ... الأخلاق نسبية....هناك من يصف الذين يتركون زوجاتهم دون حجاب بكلمة مثل "ديوث"...

برجاء عدم استخدام "الأخلاق" كوسيلة للإرهاب الفكري.....


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا فعلاً مصدوم بصراحة ان مثل هذا الرد يأتي منك أنت بالذات يا استاذي...
> 
> 
> بالنسبة للأخلاق ... الأخلاق نسبية....هناك من يصف الذين يتركون زوجاتهم دون حجاب بكلمة مثل "ديوث"...
> ...



*واضح ان السفسطة هى منهجك ..... لذا لن يصل أحد لنتيجة معك ...... فلن اكمل معك ...... لكنى انصحك, راجع نفسك, فأنت فى بداية طريق الإلحاد ..... *


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

للأسف...إن كان أحد يريد أن ينقذني من الإلحاد....فعليه الا يدمر صورة الإيمان أمامي....


بس ده خارج الموضوع اظن!

وهي ليست سفسطة.....فعلاً الأخلاق نسبية وهذا هو لب المشكلة....المقبول لي غير مقبول لك...والمقبول لك غير مقبول لمجدي (اي اسم)


فعلى من سنفصل مقاس المتاح والمحرم؟ المقبول والمرفوض؟ الحريات والقيود؟


----------



## Anas2 (27 مارس 2013)

كويس انا اللي اخذت مخالفة والسبب؟ مخاطبة سيئة!!
انا اللي وصفت الاعضاء هنا بالشذوذ العقلي!!
مفيش فايدة 

عموما اعتذر الخطأ خطئي 
انسحب من الموضوع ومن المنتدى كله 
سلام


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*اعتقد كفايه كده طالما مش قادرين نحترم بعض ولا حتى نتناقش باسلوب راقى 
الاخ المعترض على المخالفه دى اقل حاجه نقدمها لواحد بيلعن فى كلامه !!
يُغلق
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

